# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Wat te doen tegen jeuk

## gilst031

Mijn man heeft heel veel jeuk nu dat het weer koud en fries weer is, wat kan hij hier voor in nemen , hij krabt alles kapot. Heb probeert insmeren .

----------


## Sefi

Probeer levertraanolie. Ze zijn ook verkrijgbaar in capsules als hij het puur vies vindt.
Ik heb al heel wat wonders gehoord en gezien wat dit spul doet bij problemen met de huid in de winter. Misschien het proberen waard.

----------


## Oki07

Wassen met een douche-olie ipv zeep en daarna je nog vochtige huid insmeren met huid-olie (bv baby-olie). Mannen zijn alleen meestal niet zo van het smeren hè.

----------


## dotito

> Mijn man heeft heel veel jeuk nu dat het weer koud en fries weer is, wat kan hij hier voor in nemen , hij krabt alles kapot. Heb probeert insmeren .


Toen ik in ziekenhuis lag met mijn allergische reactie kreeg ik galbulten.Van die galbulten moest ik verschrikkelijk krabben.Toen kreeg ik "talkpoeder" voorgeschreven en moet zeggen, na een tijdje minderde die jeuk een beetje.

Is altijd proberen waard!

Do

----------


## Oki07

Je hebt ook nog mentholpoeder, dat kreeg ik tegen de jeuk van de watrpokken.

----------


## dotito

> Je hebt ook nog mentholpoeder, dat kreeg ik tegen de jeuk van de watrpokken.


Dat is die talkpoeder dat ik bedoel die ruikt idd heerlijk naar mint.

----------


## Agnes574

Lees deze artikels eens; http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=4155 & http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10636

----------


## Zonnesteen

Onlangs probeerde ik een La Cure Modder. Mensen hebben mij deze aangeraden en ik moet zeggen, het resultaat is dat ik veel minder last heb van die vervelende jeuk. Niet enkel de jeuk verdwijnt, maar ook je huid wordt zachter aanvoelen.

Omdat ik niet meteen een winkel vond waar men dit had, kwam ik toch al snel in contact met de Firma Kalijn te Mol. Zij verkopen dit goedwerkende product. 
Zeker een aanrader voor mensen met vervelende jeuk problemen.

----------


## Albizia

Van jeuk op de armen, die met krabben alleen maar tot stekens toe erger werd, heb ik vele jaren last gehad. Bezoeken aan verschillende artsen en veel experimenteren met cremes en zalfjes hebben niets geholpen. Wat WEL hielp was de tip van een oude dame: VASELINE. Door de armen daarmee regelmatig dik in te smeren (en ook al is het soms moeilijk: niet te krabben) is de kwaal zo goed als verdwenen.
Inmiddels ben ik ook overgegaan op het gebruik van vloeibare wasmiddelen i.p.v. poeder en m.i. heeft dit eveneens een gunstige uitwerking gehad.

----------

